# You gonna travel around till the day you die? You gonna be a lonely old man like myself?



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont knowin nothin but the roads and rails and the life of livin on the road?

i dont know what people hitch for and ride for and what not, and why you all do what you do....?

BUT i do it honestly straight up bc i hate the world. ah not a good enuff reason? ok i hate people. oh how i hate the average fucking person. at least here in america. whether thee be a babe or thee be an old haggard man, ok , honestly ye people be annoying. i mean thats about the nicest way i can put it. even people on stp, damn some of ye people are ridiculously annoying. i mean but at the same time idc. i dont hate them. bc these are travelers and like minded brothers and sisters even if u dont know me, met me, or didnt.............anyways i hate the average american is a good way to put it. normal people. ppl who have jobs and believe in living in the way modern folk do. and their hippity happity ignorin everythin but themselves lifestyles and be runnin around lettin the government and their fine fuckin bloody god damn powertrippin folk, agh!

im trying to be peaceful about this. honestly its irrevelant to the post but without it im just gonna sound like a drunken fool if i dont.

k
honestly, whos gonna travel till they die? i mean the REAL folk THE REAL people that are gonna hop and hitch until they either die from it or by some other means?


well if are planning on being a drifter or watever till the day u die, u gonna do it alone?

i mean people come and go. we all get into our 50s and 60s and 70s eventually?

are we gonna be lonely old crochety men and women? now i know not all those old timers that still do this stuff are happy free lovin fun folk. i know theres some youth hatin mean old fuckerz out there. ive got experience enough with meetin travelin folk to figure that shit out real quick.

but what im sayin is it worth it? i guess for me its a question of religion vs woman. which love is stronger. and if i leave her will I die a lonely old man travelin bc im so addicted to it i cant get it to leave my mind. the sound of a semi in the distance or the sound of the trains, its everywhere. in the city. man. everywhere. fuckin the city reminds me of hitchhiking and hoppin. its always gonna be there. so do i stay with this woman, and be happy i guess? and shit and always be haunted by the constant reminder i failed in doing what ive ment to do for so long, my dream goal and spiritual souls point in life? or do i just be a man travelin till i die? lonely? yes maybe? prolly.

dude this shit sbeen on my heart man. ive gona through so much family/friend/life/death/constantly movign around bullshit that i just dont talk about. its gotten to a point where im going insane man. its either the road or her. and both ive never loved b4 like this. its under my skin. badly. both are. i know if i leave id eventually die of grief and depression from missin her.

but if i stay id die of frief and depression from missing the road. how does a man stand up to an insanity thats eatying away at his soul? ive tried just elavin. sayin fuck it and leave. 5 times i failed in that. 
i come home missing her cuz i cant leave without her, but then i think im fine and i forget hitchhiking and hoppin for the time being but then it comes back and haunts me so painfully.

suicide just isnt the answer. but i fear that in the end this will rip my mind and heart apart. like im not suicidal in anyway. but how im feelin about her and the road its gonna be 24/7 till one is chosen. but if i never choose one? 

fuck me.


----------



## Cobo (Apr 13, 2011)

When you're stuck between two options, choose both. Never compromise! Life's to short for that. Find yourself a traveling girl. PROBLEM SOLVED. :soldier:


----------



## your mom (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't even read the whole thing. You're a traveler. You ever meet those old timers, the ones who started long ago and never stopped. I haven't met a single one I want to be like. It's a hard life, takes it's toll, and unless you've got a strong heart and take care of yourself, you'll end up a miserable old fool. You have to create some kind of alternative to be happy. Seems like you're full of hate, dangerous road to go down, doesn't lead anywhere good in the end.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 14, 2011)

............


----------



## Nelco (Apr 14, 2011)

...............


----------



## Mouse (Apr 14, 2011)

people that say "ye" are annoying 

I really don't know why some people that want to be free of tradition and judgement feel so strongly about judging other's that just want to be free and happy in their own ways.. so what if someone actually ENJOYS the "normal" way society works, you should be happy for them as long as their happy with themselves. Being normal doesn't make you a piece of shit. Having been off the road for a while now I've learned that a lot of the people I would have written off as "normal" dull or stupid sheep are actually just as interesting and unique (sometimes MORE so) than you're average cliche crusty traveling snob. Trust me, I used to view things like you did.. but it's pointless to hold so much hate toward people and things you don't even know or understand. Living a self-centered life is completely fine because YOU are the only thing that matters to YOU so DO YOU.

find a way to be happy, drop the bitter drama, and stop acting stupid.


----------



## mikefwt (Apr 14, 2011)

im already a lonely man. i have nothing to lose.


----------



## Myechtatel (Apr 14, 2011)

i always imagine i'll live in a cabin or yurt with my girl, maybe some friends, living off the land.


----------



## dawgrunner (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not in my 60's yet but I'm 58 yr old male. I've done the things I needed to do and now again I'll be out there traveling seeing the beauty and the goodness of people. I consider myself a old school ( road dawg ) hitch hiker. Only because I've seen the change of the two lanes almost vanish and the people who lived and made a living from the two lane roads. 4 lanes or more isn't a example of real people.
If you need to talk to me I'm off the road until May 1st. then I'm back until the snow covers my tracks. Either in Missoula, Montana or Islamorada, Florida [email protected] or [email protected].
Jean Andre Vallery


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 15, 2011)

your mom said:


> I didn't even read the whole thing. You're a traveler. You ever meet those old timers, the ones who started long ago and never stopped. I haven't met a single one I want to be like. It's a hard life, takes it's toll, and unless you've got a strong heart and take care of yourself, you'll end up a miserable old fool. You have to create some kind of alternative to be happy. Seems like you're full of hate, dangerous road to go down, doesn't lead anywhere good in the end.


Good advice. Most people on this forum who have other options will stop traveling eventually. Just about all of the ones who don't will live short lives, unless they find a way to support themselves besides panhandling. If you want to find a way to travel without having all your teeth rotting out of your head by the time you're 35, then you will have to do the same. Because the assumption that most "drifters" make it to their 60s and 70s is just not true. Most die young with easily preventable health problems, usually as a result of nursing some addiction or another. There are other ways but you have to work hard to achieve them and put aside the contempt for "normals". You will learn this eventually, one way or another.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 15, 2011)

Also, I don't think all these old timers are fools. Usually, by that time many realize huge mistakes have been made which gives them a lot of humility that your average person doesn't have. Some of the kindest people I've ever met have been old bums, because they know they are no better than anyone else while most people just play lip service to the idea. But theirs is not a life I would want for myself or anyone else, for that matter.


----------



## liberationmoves (Apr 19, 2016)

venusinpisces said:


> Good advice. Most people on this forum who have other options will stop traveling eventually. Just about all of the ones who don't will live short lives, unless they find a way to support themselves besides panhandling. If you want to find a way to travel without having all your teeth rotting out of your head by the time you're 35, then you will have to do the same. Because the assumption that most "drifters" make it to their 60s and 70s is just not true. Most die young with easily preventable health problems, usually as a result of nursing some addiction or another. There are other ways but you have to work hard to achieve them and put aside the contempt for "normals". You will learn this eventually, one way or another.



Of course , to be homeless or a wanderer usually means being a drug abuser, with terrible hygiene and dietary practices.


----------

